# I've got a licker!!



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Lacey is a licker. And I mean seriously! She will sit in my lap and just lick me for as long as I will let her...it is so gross She will actually make her self vomit from licking so much. I let her sleep in late with me yesterday. She was licking away as I was trying to sleep. When I finally got up...I thought at first she peed on my bed...but it was only the top sheet so I figured out is was from her licking 

Anyone else have a compulsive licker?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

hahahaha maybe she likes the salt!?


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a licker to, but not that bad.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

my my miss Lacey Digging, escape artist..I think it's time to face the facts you are one very smart chi!! Tell your mama that you need to be mentally stimulated because your not getting enough mental exercise and it's making you go Licking crazy! Ask her to please sign you up for some obedience classes or some 1 on 1 without the distraction of your brothers and sisters because you need to drain that big brain of yours! Perhaps some agility if it is feasible?


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a compulsive licker...Gracie cannot stop herself. And, she will do the same as Lacey...She'll pick a spot anywhere and lick until it's soaked, if we let her. I do try to stop her if I catch her doing it - not everyone wants their jeans Chihuahua cleaned...Or their nose and ears groomed!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Maramalade! She will lick forever if we let her. We are training her not to lick faces. She gets so anxious though that she will lick the air right in front of my face. But she is learning with me that my arm is ok, my face is not. We are trying to get the girls to carry on the training with their faces, too, but they think it's funny to have her totally groom their face.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Hahahaha!! A few of mine will lick but not that much!! Matilda has soaked the sheets before but I blame that on the fact of hubby sweating in his sleep.  They do like the salt! And Mari will go after him or me in the morning. But I think she does it more when she has to pee. hehe


----------



## Pippa`sMum (Jun 27, 2011)

Pippa loves to lick me especially my ears lol....I grab her and hug her and kiss her all over and she smiles at me and snuggles down on my lap


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Ha ha Kristy yeah take 2.2 lb Lacey to agility :-D


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I saw a cesar milan episode about a compulsive licker. You'll have to look it up haha.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

kimr said:


> I have a compulsive licker...Gracie cannot stop herself. And, she will do the same as Lacey...She'll pick a spot anywhere and lick until it's soaked, if we let her. I do try to stop her if I catch her doing it - not everyone wants their jeans Chihuahua cleaned...Or their nose and ears groomed!


Hannah will do the exact same things when it comes to pants, blankets and bedding. Moose is more into ears, eyes, nose, necks and he will lick until you push him away. Jasper just likes to kiss our lips for a few seconds then he moves on to licking Hannah.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Godric is a licker. We think he's part cat for crying out loud. He grooms himself like a cat, he grooms me, he grooms my OH, he cleans Gretels face after meals, he licks the sofa till it's saturated, he licks the hardwood.. the list just goes on.

I've never seen him actually vomit from it, but I have seen him act under the weather.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Ha ha Kristy yeah take 2.2 lb Lacey to agility :-D


Now this made me LMBO!!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Daisy is a licker. She lays beside my feet and licks them for the longest time. My feet are ticklish so she has me in fits. And sometimes she makes little noises like she's gagging - so I ask her if my feet are really that bad!


----------



## Jack Jack's Mom (Nov 19, 2010)

My licker is also a poop eater so it's REALLY disgusting....


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Jack Jack's Mom said:


> My licker is also a poop eater so it's REALLY disgusting....


Lacey is know to partake in that nasty habit as well (we have to watch her like a hawk). Nothing worse than that gross hot poop breath licking you:tard:


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Roxy would lick my boyfriends face FOREVER if we would let her. She doesn't lick mine as much (how rude!) but she'll sure lick his! She's never thrown up from it before, so she must not do it as much as Lacey.


----------

